

Tell HN: New TV show, The Entrepreneurs, debuts tonight @ 9pm eastern on CNBC - iseff
http://www.cnbc.com/id/26565293/

======
mikecuesta
I think it's a great idea to view how businesses outside of tech are tackling
the problems they face. A show like this can help to make you a better
entrepreneur not by only looking at the decisions and strategies they employ
but understanding how and why they've built the business the way they did.

I welcome a fresh perspective.

------
bemmu
Finally something to fill the void after Dragons' Den ended.

~~~
alabut
I'm a _huge_ fan of Apprentice UK - it's completely different than the U.S.
version, much more like the tough-minded and entrepreneurial Dragons' Den.

------
softbuilder
I'm sorry, CNBC lost all credibility with me with one word: "Richistan". Who
ever came up with that one needs to go back to Efftardia.

It's hard to take them seriously when they think I'm an idiot. (I may be an
idiot, but they don't have to rub it in!)

------
vaksel
I wish they'd picked some more exciting businesses. I mean a shoe store and a
salsa company, doesn't really sound that interesting.

~~~
pxlpshr
For a mainstream TV show/station, I'm not sure I entirely agree. What would be
more exciting to watch, web/tech with thousands of faceless customers they
would likely not interact with outside of email/twitter for at least a year...
or tangible product & biz development that a mass audience can see,
understand, and relate to easily?

I think web/tech is more exciting to live and build for the intellectual
types, but much like computer gaming, it's just not meant to be a spectator
event. 90% of footage would be pale faces behind a glowing computer screen,
where as retail is a lot about vendor selection, sales and deal making.

That said, I think you could replace those products with anything — what's
interesting is watching them overcome challenges in their respective
industries. Who knows, could learn a thing or two. :) Some startups need to
stick their neck out of the bubble once in a while and breath something
different... Perhaps there wouldn't be less me-too-point-oh.

~~~
vaksel
Yeah thats what I meant, they could have went with some electronics company
building phones, TVs, etc instead of salsa, and nothing would really need to
be changed. I dunno salsa is just boring.

~~~
pxlpshr
I think it depends where you're from, salsa is a big thing down south. But
yeah, I get what you're saying... salsa probably would not have been my first
choice either, but maybe they know something we do not. I'm also pretty sure
they selected based on the people/personality and less on the business.

For the record, I did not downmod you.

